# New wheels. Opinions please - i'm not sure about them.



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Fancied a bit of a change so bought another set of wheels.

Went for a set of Work Emotion CR's but now that they're on the car i'm not sure if I like them or not.

Should I keep them, stick the Ultralights back on as they are or have them refurbed in a different colour?

*NEW WHEELS*









*OLD WHEELS*









*EDITTED - Have changed my mind AGAIN and bought another set of wheels - picture on PAGE 3 of this thread.*

.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Back to the old ones for me


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry old ones for me to


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Love the old wheels, but if you're bored change the colour.

I've seen a few Reims blue Evo 6's on White rims, and they look surprisingly good!! I think on that colour they definitely have to be a lighter colour anyway, not one for Dark / Anthracite in my eyes..

Car looks lovely though, I still miss mine almost 10 years on!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I prefer the new ones mate.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

New ones for me also, but looks good both ways.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

New ones for me :thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> Love the old wheels, but if you're bored change the colour.
> 
> I've seen a few Reims blue Evo 6's on White rims, and they look surprisingly good!! I think on that colour they definitely have to be a lighter colour anyway, not one for Dark / Anthracite in my eyes..
> 
> Car looks lovely though, I still miss mine almost 10 years on!


I have thought about white but with it having big brakes and XP8 pads they do tend to generate quite a bit of dust - even more so when you're pushing it on a bit. I think white wheels would be a nightmare to keep clean.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Should be easy enough to keep on top of if you get them all sealed up properly 

Go on.... they look great haha


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

hmmmm.....now you've got me thinking.

Those Speedlines do look good!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I like both sets so cant vote. 

Fish


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Prefer the old ones


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the new ones :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Should be easy enough to keep on top of if you get them all sealed up properly
> 
> Go on.... they look great haha


Loving them really suits the car


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a volk hoe and i'd say put the ultralites back on.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I love both. Also as a side note, its great to see someone who obviously likes proper wheels, none of this cheap rota bull****


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

hoikey said:


> I love both. Also as a side note, its great to see someone who obviously likes proper wheels, none of this cheap rota bull****


I'd consider them for winter wheels.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

New ones look like cheap Ultraleggara replica's. Old for me.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> New ones look like cheap Ultraleggara replica's. Old for me.


Urr I think the old ultraleggeras are weds sport copies. Works arent cheap.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

White wheels really suck I must say. Maybe a lighter anthracite in the old wheels, they're quite dark.

Old wheels > new wheels.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

My vote is new


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Really not sure about the Work wheels. Can see them being for sale shortly

Think i'll be keeping an eye out for some speedlines:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

gally said:


> White wheels really suck *I must say*. Maybe a lighter anthracite in the old wheels, they're quite dark.
> 
> Old wheels > new wheels.


Must you though?? Really?? 

I suppose it depends what car they're on, I can't imagine a TME with anything else...


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

New ones but lighter shade of grey/ anthracite.
Avoid white wheels, look cheap and nasty and a bit chavvy IMO


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, its a few weeks on and after giving the car and the new wheels good clean I have to admit they are starting to grow on me. I think the picture of the new wheels in the 1st post may look a bit dodgy because the car was only just down off the jack and the suspension may not quite have settled out right and might look a bit high at the front.

Anyway, here's a photoshopped pic of the old wheels done in white as I just wanted to see what it'd look like.

(Had my eye on a set of white speedlines but that fell through - still looking though)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

New wheels for me. :thumb:
Like the look of them


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

New wheels for me too :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Work Emotion CR KAI vs. Ultralites, are you kidding, it's like comparing Rolex to a £3 watch off the local market!

Work Emotion CR KAI every day of the week!!!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not trying to be funny,but,there much of a muchness arent they ?? if your going for something new, im always of the thoughts they shouldnt relate to what you previously had.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Well after much thinking I still wasnt sure on the Work Emotions so I managed to pick up a set of Speedline Turinis. Think these look better (although I have my eye's on ANOTHER set of wheels - think the wife is going to kill me lol)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

New ones for me


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Does it matter what wheels you got on??? id be driving the pants off that thing rather than worry what wheels look good etc?

Now stop been a like a women trying dresses on, put any set on and bloody drive the thing likes its ment to  all wheels look the same when they are spinning :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

New ones for me matey :thumb:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I like both! Overall car looks cracking with both! One set for winter one for summer keep super fresh


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Speedlines suit it far better than the other two sets! Love the color of the car!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Does it matter what wheels you got on??? id be driving the pants off that thing rather than worry what wheels look good etc?
> 
> Now stop been a like a women trying dresses on, put any set on and bloody drive the thing likes its ment to  all wheels look the same when they are spinning :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Dont get me wrong here, I like my cars looking good but the evo was built/tuned to be driven and when I drive it I drive it hard. Its used for weeknds and fair weather blasts along some of Scotlands finest twisty country roads. However, its gotta look right too and I was never 100% happy with the Work wheels.



Demetri said:


> New ones for me matey :thumb:


Yes I defo think the new silver wheels suit it best:thumb:



durmz said:


> I like both! Overall car looks cracking with both! One set for winter one for summer keep super fresh


the car gets garaged over winter. As soon as they start dumping the salt all over the roads up here the cars gets washed and tucked away until the snext spring.



minimadgriff said:


> Speedlines suit it far better than the other two sets! Love the color of the car!


Yes they are my favourite too. Trying to do a deal on a set of Compomotive MO's and if I get them then I'll keep the Speedlines and the MO's and just swap them occasionally. The colourr seems to be a but Marmite - some folks like it and some dont. :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Old ones for me to


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well if your wife decides you have to out a set or your out then I'll quite happily take the new set of you! Love em and been looking for a set myself. Always too tight with paying for wheels as they don't do much unless they are a bit lighter or maybe wider. Big expense for little performance... But they look so pretty!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> Well if your wife decides you have to out a set or your out then I'll quite happily take the new set of you! Love em and been looking for a set myself. Always too tight with paying for wheels as they don't do much unless they are a bit lighter or maybe wider. Big expense for little performance... But they look so pretty!


I'm definitely keeping the Speedlines. The Works will be sold or swapped (if a mate on the MLR wants to swap for his Compomotive MO's)

I picked the Speedlines up second hand with virtually new Pirelli P-Zero's for £600. The wheels are as new with not a mark on them. Keep your eyes peeled as they do come up for sale from time to time. Are you looking for a set for an Evo too? A set recently sold on the MLR. I knew someone that was looking for a set and pointed him in their direction and they sold straight away.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Turini's look awesome mate - Glad you went for them!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> Turini's look awesome mate - Glad you went for them!


Thanks mate:thumb:

Toying with getting them done white now lol - might wait a while though as they are totally mint and it'd be a shame to have them blasted just now.


----------

